# Back legs tilting inward



## mysweetkaos

OK....so Kaos has been doing very well on his new pain meds. For those who don't know he has severe bilateral knee arthritis. He has also developed arthritis in his spine and at the last visit, she sensed some neurological problems, based on 2 failed front paw flip failures. So I talked to the vet last week, told her he was doing well, but that I had noticed when standing, one of his back legs tilted inward. She said her first guess would be that maybe he had just learned to redistribute weight by doing that and easing pain in his joints. Sounded reasonable, as someone who has two herniated discs, I often shift my weight to alleviate back pain. 
So the last few days I have noticed both his back legs tilt inward when standing, almost to the point of touching.
As I said he is acting like he isn't in pain, everything else is normal or better than it has been. Could this just be a sign of the arthritis in his spine, or something else?
Our vet isn't in the office until tomorrow, and I will be talking with her, as she calls weekly to check on him....but I wanted to reach out to all of you if you had any thoughts?? Thank you.


----------



## mysweetkaos

I keep trying to get a picture to better explain it...whenever I walk up behind him, he turns to face me. UGH:smirk:


----------



## msvette2u

Sounds like more neurological to me. Is it as if he's sinking down or weakening back there?


----------



## mysweetkaos

No, it seems more like instead of going straight down from his body they angle in.


----------



## msvette2u

The picture I see in my head it seems like a weakness response?
My Dachshund came to us paralyzed (spinal injury) and he's regained the use of his legs but the muscle weakness that resulted from the paralyzation caused his knees to do that.


----------



## mysweetkaos

That's what I was thinking....maybe muscle loss from lower exercise due to arthritis has just caused them to "fold" in


----------



## msvette2u

Neuro issue will cause muscle loss, in fact I believe more quickly than arthritis :-\


----------

